# Livingston fish advisory



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I noticed several here fish Lake Livingston. I have been looking at perhaps spending the summer there. Now, I find this.......
Northeast/Southeast Texas
NEW: Lake Livingston and Trinity River from US Highway 287 to US 90. Affected waters are in Anderson, Freestone, Houston, Leon, Liberty, Madison, Polk, San Jacinto, Trinity and Walker counties.

Chemical of Concernioxins and PCBs
Persons should not consume any species of gar from these waters.
Adults should limit consumption of certain fish species as indicated below. Women of childbearing age and children under 12 should not consume the indicated fishes from these waters.
Blue and flathead catfish: no more than one 8-ounce serving per month.
Smallmouth buffalo: no more than one 8-ounce serving per month.
Freshwater drum: no more than two 8-ounce servings per month.
For white bass and striped bass, adults are advised to limit consumption to three 8-ounce servings per month. Women of childbearing age and children under 12 should consume no more than one 8-ounce serving per month.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1777722&highlight=advisory

Lots of threads on here about it besides the one I linked above. There is at least one on here that breaks down what species, size, how many over the limit for PCB, and how much over the limit they were.

PS

I have been eating them all my life and still eat fish from there. And although I am not glowing, Sunbeam on here says that might be why all of our kids where born naked!!!!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

SeaOx 230C said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1777722&highlight=advisory
> 
> Lots of threads on here about it besides the one I linked above. There is at least one on here that breaks down what species, size, how many over the limit for PCB, and how much over the limit they were.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I'm not concerned at all about me or my wife eating the fish. Concerned about grandkids.....especially granddaughters. Their kids might be born naked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This subject has been beaten to death here in my opinion. Another opinion is that there was political motivation or financial reason (often the same thing) behind it after studying it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

PBC's taste like corn meal.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> This subject has been beaten to death here in my opinion. Another opinion is that there was political motivation or financial reason (often the same thing) behind it after studying it.


You care to expand on that theory? How could there be a financial reason behind it?

I won't let it keep me from going there. I've fished Martin Lake (worked at the power plant there). It had high selenium levels. Never let it keep me from eating the fish.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

They painted this picture with a wide brush. I talked to Jeff with Fishing Addiction and got a lot of details from the meeting they had in Livingston. I have practically lived on the lake the last 2 years and have eaten fish out of it since the 70's. If you are uncomfortable eating them the catch and release action is off the chain and Manny has great fish and seafood just up the road


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

If it bothers you and need a compromise, the older larger fish build up more chemicals such as mercury from the power plants. Over time, the more shad they eat the more mercury. This is in addition to the Dioxins and PCB's. Throw the larger ones back. The small ones taste better anyway.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Gofish2day, you are right, keep and eat the younger ones.

Also, trimming fish (e.g., lateral line red meat in white bass) is important. Here is an excerpt from an EPA document (link):
General recommendations regarding food preparation, such as trimming the fat and skinning the fish prior to cooking, also may be included in the general advisory information. Lipophilic chemicals, such as PCBs, accumulate mainly in fatty tissues (belly flap, lateral line, subcutaneous and dorsal fat, dark muscle, gills, eye, brain, and internal organs). Therefore, removal of internal organs and skin and trimming the fat before cooking will decrease exposure. In addition, various cooking procedures can also reduce the amount of PCBs consumed.

As I have stated before on this forum, it is my belief (not scientifically proven) that had the state tested trimmed and cooked younger white bass, which is how most of us eat them, the measured PCBs would have been much less and we would not have any advisory today.

Gary


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

GaryI said:


> Gofish2day, you are right, keep and eat the younger ones.
> 
> Also, trimming fish (e.g., lateral line red meat in white bass) is important. Here is an excerpt from an EPA document (link):
> General recommendations regarding food preparation, such as trimming the fat and skinning the fish prior to cooking, also may be included in the general advisory information. Lipophilic chemicals, such as PCBs, accumulate mainly in fatty tissues (belly flap, lateral line, subcutaneous and dorsal fat, dark muscle, gills, eye, brain, and internal organs). Therefore, removal of internal organs and skin and trimming the fat before cooking will decrease exposure. In addition, various cooking procedures can also reduce the amount of PCBs consumed.
> ...


Agreed


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Also, for those of you who are just learning about this, it is important to remember that this testing was the most extensive and detailed testing of a water resource that has ever been done in the state of Texas, made possible by a one-time budget grant. So it is impossible to draw conclusions about the relative safety of eating fish from Lake Livingston vs. other bodies of water. Of course, we also don't have comparable information about the fish/meat we get from our supermarkets and restaurants. 

So on its own, the advisory is not a very useful tool. For example, I think it would be a mistake for someone to eat farm-raised salmon instead of fresh fish from LL. On the other hand, I also think it is wise to eat anything in moderation, and I myself don't eat LL fish more than once a week. Each of us has to make our own decision based on the data available.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Gary knows what he is talking about. Thanks for explaining it to new comers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

...and besides, if you;'re buying fish @ your HEB, do you really know where they, are from?


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Good feedback guys! I've never fished LL. We like to catfish. Don't care for the big ones anyway. My wife loves to fish for bluegills too. Merry Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

this was a 2012 study and not reported until late 2015 and a lot of fish have been consumed since then


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I heard of a report the chemicals in Livingston are causing people to shake. The shakes start in the hands and arms and then travel to the chest. The only way to get rid of these shakes is to fish at least twice a month. Some people who spend more time on the lake like "Loy" AKA Shadslinger get intense shakes. If they don't fish everyday, it can get bad enough to cause hospitalization. Even then the only cure is to pick up a pole and get out to some lake or body of water and FISH. Some have described it as a chemical addition of some sorts. Strange things these chemicals can do. 

It also makes grown men grow pot Bellys. It seems those who beer drink get it worse...........


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Shaking right now!
Hope to fix it in a couple of days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I can attest to the pot belly beer drinking part :spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

So, I guess HEB has been selling me Lake Livingston fish. Got the shakes and the pot belly. Got to get up there and see if I can get settled down a bit. Another question for you shakers......best RV Park on Lake Livingston?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Probably depends on where you want to fish. State park, north shore, Koa or Kickapoo. I here ramp is not that good at north shore. Whsalum stays at Kickapoo. But most people like fishing south end of lake so the state park would be good.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Ducktracker said:


> Probably depends on where you want to fish. State park, north shore, Koa or Kickapoo. I here ramp is not that good at north shore. Whsalum stays at Kickapoo. But most people like fishing south end of lake so the state park would be good.
> 
> Good fishing to all!


Any thoughts on Browder's Marina? Found it on Google Earth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Probably good but haven't been to Browders.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

2slick said:


> Any thoughts on Browder's Marina? Found it on Google Earth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Browders has a good ramp, it is a little more to launch there. It does give you access to the lake and river below the lake when enough water is flowing there to fish.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> Browders has a good ramp, it is a little more to launch there. It does give you access to the lake and river below the lake when enough water is flowing there to fish.


I gave them a call to check rates. Didn't think to ask about launch fees. Most parks I've dealt with let you launch free if staying there. You never know though. Not sure when we'll go there. Gotta take the wife back to Henderson for the arrival of our first great grandson first!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

State Park is a very nice place with hills overlooking the lake to park


----------



## Richk (Jul 22, 2010)

Beacon Bay Marina has an RV park also and can launch for free if you stay in park and also has a good ramp


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Richk said:


> Beacon Bay Marina has an RV park also and can launch for free if you stay in park and also has a good ramp


Beacon Bay has the best ramp and protection from waves at the ramp of the whole lake. It is absolutely fantastic in this regard, and deep enough water that the ramp was still usable when lake was down 4' for a long period after Hurricane Rita due to damage to the lake dam.

I know they have pursued the RV situation, but can't personally say I have camped there.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I forgot about Beacon bay. Yes very nice place for sure.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info on Beacon Bay Marina. We'll have to make a run up and check it out. Looks as if they have boat stalls too. Lots of boat barns around. That was one thing I would like is to have a barn to put the boat in if we travel some. Probably make a few trips to different area with the RV.


----------

